# Best Skid steer loader in North America



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

Name your favorite skid steer brand, and why


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jcb/volvo. Side entry.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine too ^^^ robot


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Bobcat. 
I own one.
They were the original skid steer. They are dependable to a fault and can be optioned to your liking. ie. Hand or foot controls, tracks or tires, cab with heat and air, Large or small etc. . .
I am sure that the major manufacturers all have machines that are comparable. I have heard great things about Cat and New Holland.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm partial to the 18 series Cases. Tough, easy to operate. Wouldn't mind owning a 90XT Case also.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I own a Bobcat, but would like to have a JCB.....along with 10,000 other things... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

Case, 1835, 40xt, what I'm used too, compact, simple radial boom, great dependable motors. We just got a new sr210 it has way too much New Holland in it for my tastes, and a turbo diesel with DPF doesn't seem like the best choice for a chore skid steer. The 188 Case and the 3.9l CDC Cummins were great motors.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I like New Holland. They had the vertical lift which no one had until recently, and the dealer support in my area is great. I prefer the older L555/L785 due to the simplicity and bullet proof design. If I were to buy new I would consider bobcat and kubota...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

PaMike said:


> I like New Holland. They had the vertical lift which no one had until recently, and the dealer support in my area is great. I prefer the older L555/L785 due to the simplicity and bullet proof design. If I were to buy new I would consider bobcat and kubota...


traded my Deere away but they will have to pry my cold hands of the 555.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, Those L555/L785 are amazing. I buy and sell skidsteers on the side. I have sold over 60 machines but just cant replace my old L785 on the farm. I did have a Deere 320 I did like. I have lots of hills and my 785 has a full proof park brake unlike the LX/LS machines.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We have a 06 Deere 320 that has been fine, I don't like the fact that everything gets stuck in the belly and is very hard to clean out.The worst thing we did to the poor 320 was a front mount cement mixer! We rented a Volvo for a couple of weeks--the offset took a couple of second looks but worked great, lots of smooth power. We are going to take a hard look at a bigger Kubota on tracks for our next machine.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh boy. Definitely a Caterpillar 289c track machine. That's the best machine I have ever run. After that Bobcat t250/300. After that I'm partial to jcb side entry machine for visibility/comfort.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

azmike said:


> We have a 06 Deere 320 that has been fine, I don't like the fact that everything gets stuck in the belly and is very hard to clean out.The worst thing we did to the poor 320 was a front mount cement mixer! We rented a Volvo for a couple of weeks--the offset took a couple of second looks but worked great, lots of smooth power. We are going to take a hard look at a bigger Kubota on tracks for our next machine.


that's a great point I noticed on my Deere. Without a removable belly pan it was a major pain to clean chaff and dirt out. So since this is a hay site, vertical lift removable belly plate and side entry for safety, since I am always in and out with arms slightly up.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I've had good luck out of my 763 bobcat used mainly for loading hay but it's getting old 2000 model with 5000 hours, never gave any trouble other than hydraulic lines. Really liking the new 333e Deere. If we had a good JCB dealer I would love to have a robot for the ease of getting in and out of the machine.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

My vote is new holland, in Oct of 2013 bought a new c238 it replaced a gehl 7810. We looked at all of them and for us the lift height and hydraulic flow and cab comfort was hard to beat on the new holland. Liked the kobuta but it was super slow, and brand new it had some boom sway. I've got 6-700 hrs on new holland and other than a few electrical issues (dealer was a+ fixing) no issues.
Whatever you do, don't buy a gehl 7810. Biggest pos on earth. I tried a new v400 gehl and cab leaked brand new. I bought my 7810 new in 04-05 and had a lot of trouble with it, cab w/air was like a dog panting on you and gehl would not do much about it. Finally took door off that's really what you want to do on a $60,000 machine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

For me case. I've only ever looked at one other skid stear with interest is jcb. Only thing I don't like about them is if your carrying multiple big squares or rounds and roll one on your cab it could do some damage because if it only has one boom instead of the traditional two boom design


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Come on now who would ever roll a bale down on the cab?  There are a few times in skidsteers where I really scared my self. One was when I flipped the machine with the grapple bucket and a log. The other was when I knocked a round bale down from a 3 high stack. It wedged in front of the cab and ontop/between the loader arms. I was able to get out of the seat and push it off the machine from inside the cab...


----------



## redland roller (Sep 29, 2009)

Bobcat T200 a great machine. Stacks round bales, cleans loafing sheds, piles brush and anything else we can think of.

Nearly impossible to get it stuck. Out maneuvers a tractor in close quarters, not even comparable.

Just wish it wasn't so hard for this old guy to get in & out of.

Most interesting engine; Deutz oil cooled diesel., Engine oil circulates around cylinders and through the head. No water and glycol mixture to corrode or boil over.

Oil boils at something over 500F so no need for a pressure system. Leaks from cooling system to anywhere else are non issues.

Not good for distances, slow and rough in open fields or crossing bumps. Great in tight places.


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay guys, I gotta know, isn't there a constantly getting stuck issue? I don't own one and the few times I ever operated one I got thing stuck as the ground clearance was minimul and if the wheels spun just a little it was buried up the frame and then we had a real turd to get out. heavy, heavy. Just about had to have dedicated four wheel drive tractor to follow it around to pull it out. I don't get all the excitement over a "Skid Steer"? bjr


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

bjr said:


> Okay guys, I gotta know, isn't there a constantly getting stuck issue? I don't own one and the few times I ever operated one I got thing stuck as the ground clearance was minimul and if the wheels spun just a little it was buried up the frame and then we had a real turd to get out. heavy, heavy. Just about had to have dedicated four wheel drive tractor to follow it around to pull it out. I don't get all the excitement over a "Skid Steer"? bjr


Were you in a swamp? They aren't hovercrafts.

I've only ever had to be pulled with a chain twice in a skid steer. Once when it broke through ice and I was instantly buried up to the hubs in icy mud and once when I tried to cross a drainage ditch that I should have know not to cross. They aren't a high flotation rig but they're pretty hard to get stuck unless you insist on going where you shouldn't.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

My vote is the New Holland. I had a L553 and was a very good machine. Better boom then the new ones and it just worked! We still have the old L35! Factory 2 speed and stable. Ours even has hydraulic assist steering. How many skid steers can you go under something and pick the whole thing on top of you?? How many skid steers can you drive forward on to a trailer without an attachment??

I have run all colors. If I was going for one with tracks, I would vote Cat. They are like a tank!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Depends on your farm. We have a hilly muddy farm with 3 creeks. Not hard to get stuck at our place.

Skidsteers are best on hard surfaces. Either paved,cement,stone or hard ground. They really don't do well in mud.....


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Own a NH LS170 but would kill to have a Takeuchi or Kubota!


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Bobcat by far. We have a 773, but I have driven the Bobcat M series and love them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bjr said:


> Okay guys, I gotta know, isn't there a constantly getting stuck issue? I don't own one and the few times I ever operated one I got thing stuck as the ground clearance was minimul and if the wheels spun just a little it was buried up the frame and then we had a real turd to get out. heavy, heavy. Just about had to have dedicated four wheel drive tractor to follow it around to pull it out. I don't get all the excitement over a "Skid Steer"? bjr


Only ever had our tracked skid steer stuck once, hired man got to close to a fresh trench in the muck when we were installing tile. Once the track was in loose muck, it was hung.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Depends on your farm. We have a hilly muddy farm with 3 creeks. Not hard to get stuck at our place.
> 
> Skidsteers are best on hard surfaces. Either paved,cement,stone or hard ground. They really don't do well in mud.....


Tracks...

I used our tracked machine to pull my Polaris Ranger out last summer.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I would never buy a wheeled machine again, tracks are the way to go. The only downside I see for tracks is if the ground is froze solid. We had a weeks worth of single digit temps and ground was solid froze, was on some right hilly land and it could not bite and get traction, alot of spinning but with the flotation of tracks it could not bite. My machine weighs 12000 pounds but hardly leaves a footprint. Had a tractor at same farm and had no trouble because it leaves a footprint.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Who sells one without a DPF now? I run/constantly fix a NH LS180 at work right now, it had been abused before it showed up and is abused by people who don't have to fix it day in and day out. Says 2800hrs on the hour meter but I'm 99 percent sure someone reset it before trading it in the first time. 
Can't really say anything bad about it, it's the only skidsteer I've ever spent a lot of time in. It's just a simple 12v system that you can splice, cut, tape and reground. Still mechanical injection, mechanical linkage. Doesn't have a single good bushing in the loader anymore though, so it's rather noisey. 
I can't imagine anything worse to work on , everytime it breaks I have to mentally prepare for fixing it.
So what is the deal with new skid steers? They are insanely expensive. Who doesn't use a DPF? Are some easier to work on than others? Anyone used those solid tires rather than tubless tires?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't have one yet but if I get new I hear good things about Kubota. Bobcat and Cat are right up there too. I defiantly want tracks. I have seen customers picking up bales in the field and tracks don't do near the damage that tires do.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

MDill said:


> Who sells one without a DPF now? I run/constantly fix a NH LS180 at work right now, it had been abused before it showed up and is abused by people who don't have to fix it day in and day out. Says 2800hrs on the hour meter but I'm 99 percent sure someone reset it before trading it in the first time.
> Can't really say anything bad about it, it's the only skidsteer I've ever spent a lot of time in. It's just a simple 12v system that you can splice, cut, tape and reground. Still mechanical injection, mechanical linkage. Doesn't have a single good bushing in the loader anymore though, so it's rather noisey.
> I can't imagine anything worse to work on , everytime it breaks I have to mentally prepare for fixing it.
> So what is the deal with new skid steers? They are insanely expensive. Who doesn't use a DPF? Are some easier to work on than others? Anyone used those solid tires rather than tubless tires?


You aren't kidding about them being expensive. I recently priced out new ones both tracked and wheel version and JD was $35,000 for wheeled and $42,500 for tracks. Kubota sent me an invoice showing $51,000 but that was optioned with cab and other goodies, so I think the way I want it speced it would be close to JD's price. Never heard back from Bobcat and Cat. My specs are min 2000 lbs operating capacity no cab. The only options I want is plug in for cold weather and hyd. quick tach.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> You aren't kidding about them being expensive. I recently priced out new ones both tracked and wheel version and JD was $35,000 for wheeled and $42,500 for tracks. Kubota sent me an invoice showing $51,000 but that was optioned with cab and other goodies, so I think the way I want it speced it would be close to JD's price. Never heard back from Bobcat and Cat. My specs are min 2000 lbs operating capacity no cab. The only options I want is plug in for cold weather and hyd. quick tach.


I would highly recommend getting joystick controls and also ride control if your gonna use it much moving hay out field.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

central va farmer said:


> I would highly recommend getting joystick controls and also ride control if your gonna use it much moving hay out field.


What is the ride control? Don't recall reading about that. I am probably to cheap to get the joystick unless there is no choice.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> What is the ride control? Don't recall reading about that. I am probably to cheap to get the joystick unless there is no choice.


Forgive me if I answer wrong, but ride control as I know it is an accumulator on the loader that absorbs shock when running across a bumpy field.
I have it on my bigger Kubota. They call it "KSR" or " Kubota shockless ride".
I'm installing it on my smaller M9540 as soon as money allows.
Love it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Forgive me if I answer wrong, but ride control as I know it is an accumulator on the loader that absorbs shock when running across a bumpy field.
> I have it on my bigger Kubota. They call it "KSR" or " Kubota shock less ride".
> I'm installing it on my smaller M9540 as soon as money allows.
> Love it.


Sounds like a several thousand dollar option. One other question for those that have used both tracks and wheels. Do the tracks ride smoother in the fields? It seems they would.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> Sounds like a several thousand dollar option. One other question for those that have used both tracks and wheels. Do the tracks ride smoother in the fields? It seems they would.


Nah, it's only $750 installed at kubota dealer. It's just a gas filled tank that the hydraulic lines cushion into.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

When I went to buy my Bobcat, I asked about the price difference and wearability/ longevity of tracks. At that time the tracks were twice as much money and half the wear time. I made the decision to buy the tire machine. I have often wondered about that decision but I do know this much, I won't be without a skidsteer anytime in the near future.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How about this little guy? No A/C & Unknown hours, but fresh rebuilt engine, cab w/ heat and flatless tires:

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4821943959.html

With A/C I wonder what it would cost?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Hahahah...That WAS my machine. It went to long Island.... It was a rock solid machine, but ugly. No one wanted it! I couldn't believe it. Took a while to sell it


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If you get a track machine you really need to consider some sort of load control, suspension seat, etc etc. Tracks have no "Give". Makes for a rough ride....


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Are the new Case skidsteers just New Hollands? Or are they different? Did Case construction go with the CNH merger?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Hahahah...That WAS my machine. It went to long Island.... It was a rock solid machine, but ugly. No one wanted it! I couldn't believe it. Took a while to sell it


Then take the ad down!!
Don't be a CL deadbeat!!! Haha

Did that guy ever sue you?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I thought I did! I had it posted in a bunch of cities....

Nah, he was all hot air. Never heard another word out of him after I told him to put his lawyer in touch with mine.

I am sure hes cooled off since he probably used the machine to make a lot of money pushing snow...

One of those customers you will never forget that makes you question why you want to be in business...


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

The toy I want is a Bobcat 5600 or 5610..... only $50k... It's a truck, a skid steer, and has a PTO.

http://www.utvguide.net/bobcat_toolcat.htm

It seats 2, so I could take a friend (so they can get the gate) I mean see the calves! Can feed hay and use the PTO in the back at the same time on 5610 or put cubes in the back of the 5600. I drove one and it was really nice. The newer ones have a feature so you can switch attachments without getting out. That is so handy if by yourself with these heavy attachments.

Or I could buy 20 more cows, a cabin on a lake somewhere, maybe build a lake here, more land, a brand new truck, etc.

Equipment is really high compared to what else you could buy with the same money.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

MDill said:


> Are the new Case skidsteers just New Hollands? Or are they different? Did Case construction go with the CNH merger?


.

Yes the new Case and New Holland machines are the same. They seem to be more New Holland than Case to me, but you can get a radial lift boom.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Gehl called ride control "hydroglide" they told me it was a relief valve in machine that made it float. I don't remember new Hollands name for it but was told same thing. I don't know anything about nitrogen tanks. 
In my opinion the bells and whistles are worth it, run one all day in a turkey house with no cab and you will know what I'm talking about. A fully loaded c238 new holland with demo door, cab w/heat and air, radio keyless start, heated air ride seat, power attach, ride control, joysticks, enhanced high flow hydraulics, and it's either 6-800 pounds weight kit will cost you in the mid $70k range. That's how mine is specd and what it cost. You could get a smaller one for less money but I wanted highest capacity machine. I traded a 1855 Oliver w/loader on skid steer got some cash back from New holland and did the balance at 0% for five years. With rebates and no interest you can't hardly not buy a new machine these days.
This is my humble opinion.


----------



## Magard (Mar 6, 2015)

Bobcat 873 real reliable and strong. Timing belt on the duetz diesle is the only thing to service or you will have major problems. 700 at the dealer every 1000 hrs.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

We've recently purchased a Kubota SVL90-2, we've put on 100 Hrs now and couldn't be more pleased. Have owned Cat and extensively ran Bobcat in the past. Biggest pro is the way the cab door opens and that it can be ran with it open, and biggest gripe for me personally is the self-leveling bucket.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

How do you like the hydraulics on that one? I ran an svl90 when they first came out and it was really nice, but you couldn't lift and push dirt at the same time. Very slow response and not as powerful as bobcat or CAT. Maybe the second version has upgraded flow and response. I really did like the machine as a whole, plus the door that folds up easily and doesn't break.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> You aren't kidding about them being expensive. I recently priced out new ones both tracked and wheel version and JD was $35,000 for wheeled and $42,500 for tracks. Kubota sent me an invoice showing $51,000 but that was optioned with cab and other goodies, so I think the way I want it speced it would be close to JD's price. Never heard back from Bobcat and Cat. My specs are min 2000 lbs operating capacity no cab. The only options I want is plug in for cold weather and hyd. quick tach.


Was at the county fair last Summer, Bobcat had their biggest new skid sitting there, suspension for the tracks, cab, air/heat, radio, electrical hookups for extra attachments, blah blah blah, over $60,000.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Was at the county fair last Summer, Bobcat had their biggest new skid sitting there, suspension for the tracks, cab, air/heat, radio, electrical hookups for extra attachments, blah blah blah, over $60,000.


Last fall visited the Bobcat dealer here. Asked for a quote with tires, air/heat. The model that could lift 2700 lbs. They quoted me (didn't seem that interested in helping me) $70,000. Similar number that the JCB guy came up with. Which is why now I have a 3 year old Volvo compact wheel loader and I'm beginning to think I should have two of that.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If only they would install bullet-proof glass in the front doors.....

My Bobcat S300 is prone to broken front glass, but my aim with a rock is getting better. I use mine for lifting the big 2500# bags of seed to fill the seeder. The wife's horse opened the gate, ran across the field, and got in the bag of oats that was sitting at the edge of the field. I had backed the bobcat up and parked it, facing the bag of grain, and about 40 feet away. I made 1 lap with the seeder and when I saw the horse with her head in the bag, I got out of the tractor and threw a rock. It hit her right on the butt and the rock bounced up and went right into the window of the Bobcat. That was a $700 rock.

I still had to catch the horse and put her away. The wife was "busy".

The only complaint about the S300 is that any time the carriage is hoisted at all the front door will not open. I have to remove the door if I am going to be in and out of the machine while working. Of course, getting in and out of the machine while having something lifted is against the "rules" and can lead to an injury or death. How else is a guy supposed to lift something and then deal with the lifted object?

If I had it to do again, I would get the 2 speed, and maybe tracks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lostin55 said:


> The only complaint about the S300 is that any time the carriage is hoisted at all the front door will not open. I have to remove the door if I am going to be in and out of the machine while working. Of course, getting in and out of the machine while having something lifted is against the "rules" and can lead to an injury or death. How else is a guy supposed to lift something and then deal with the lifted object?
> If I had it to do again, I would get the 2 speed, and maybe tracks.


I know a guy who ended up with a squished skull from not following the rules.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> I know a guy who ended up with a squished skull from not following the rules.


The specific issue that I run in to all to often is lifting a pallet up to the tailgate, or to tailgate height, and not being able to jump out over the pallet forks. I do try to not get under the carriage as that is a really good way to get squished.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Definitely get 2 speed!!!!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Traded my Bobcat 753 on a New Holland L223. Checked out used BobCat skid steers (185, 250) but the price on a used Bobcat was the cost of a New Holland less my trade-in. Checked out Cat skid steers as well. If it had the lift height of the NH I would have gone with Cat, a cadillac of a skid steer. Still getting use to the pilot controls on the NH.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

weatherman said:


> Traded my Bobcat 753 on a New Holland L223. Checked out used BobCat skid steers (185, 250) but the price on a used Bobcat was the cost of a New Holland less my trade-in. Checked out Cat skid steers as well. If it had the lift height of the NH I would have gone with Cat, a cadillac of a skid steer. Still getting use to the pilot controls on the NH.


Used a ASV with joystick controls to pull my car out of field. Would take me a while to get used to them. Tried to go forward pushed both levers forward and skidsteer goes forward and loader goes up. Struggled for a while. If I got one it would take a while to rewire the brain.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Used a NH with pilot controls to unload round bales (sorry don't remember model #). Pilot controls were not that hard to get the hang of. What I did not like was the delay in the controls. Seemed like about a 1 second lag between the machine and what I was telling it to do (probably not quite that long but it seemed bad). Is this typical of NH? Is this typical of the electric over hydraulic pilot controls?


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

My new holland is a 2013 model so I can't speak for older machines, but mine has no delay it's very smooth. My gehl was mechanical and could be Jerky if you were not used to it. I looked into buying a liebherr track loader and demoed one a 624 I think (about the size of a cat 953) and it had the delay you are speaking of. It was aggravating as hell running it a big part of why I didn't buy it plus figured cat would have better resale value.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

We're demoing a Cat 262 and a Deere 326e right now, just got dropped off this morning. I'll take some pictures and what not after a little time in them. Sales guys both said we can get them as covered in manure as we want, those were the magic words!


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

John Deere blew a hydraulic hose under the cab, day one goes to CAT. 
Forgot to take pictures today, I'll remember tomorrow.


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Sold an older JD CT322 to buy a new Kubota SVL 75-2&#8230;couldn't be happier with the machine! Whoever laid out the Kubota was thinking. Everything is the right place where it is easy to access and no wasted motion. Love the 2 speed and the hydraulic quick attach. Also the door that rolls up over your head is great. Have 2 guys running it who are 6' plus and pushing 350lbs and they fit no problem. Definitely throwing my vote in Kubota!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

central va farmer said:


> I would highly recommend getting joystick controls and also ride control if your gonna use it much moving hay out field.


Ran my cousins skid steer with the joystick controls and was not a big fan of it.



Lostin55 said:


> When I went to buy my Bobcat, I asked about the price difference and wearability/ longevity of tracks. At that time the tracks were twice as much money and half the wear time. I made the decision to buy the tire machine. I have often wondered about that decision but I do know this much, I won't be without a skidsteer anytime in the near future.


Priced out a new Bobcat and spent some time discussing many options. Tracks v wheeled The track system is about a $7000 option. Told they will last approx as long as 4 sets of tires. Approx 2500$ to replace a track. The price for a stripped down T650 was $41,000. That is hand and foot controls and no cab.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

MDill said:


> Who sells one without a DPF now? I run/constantly fix a NH LS180 at work right now, it had been abused before it showed up and is abused by people who don't have to fix it day in and day out. Says 2800hrs on the hour meter but I'm 99 percent sure someone reset it before trading it in the first time.
> Can't really say anything bad about it, it's the only skidsteer I've ever spent a lot of time in. It's just a simple 12v system that you can splice, cut, tape and reground. Still mechanical injection, mechanical linkage. Doesn't have a single good bushing in the loader anymore though, so it's rather noisey.
> I can't imagine anything worse to work on , everytime it breaks I have to mentally prepare for fixing it.
> So what is the deal with new skid steers? They are insanely expensive. Who doesn't use a DPF? Are some easier to work on than others? Anyone used those solid tires rather than tubless tires?


Last I heard jcb had it figured to not use DEF or a DPF.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Overall I'd say Gehl. Not going to bash other brands but check out Gehl next time you are trading skids.


----------



## Magard (Mar 6, 2015)

Theirs a reason Bobcat is expensive their worth it. The only machine I've ran that had as nice of hydraulics and felt as well made was cat. I'm sure their expensive also. I own a 873 bobcat my dad owns some kind of new holland not sure on model but it is about the same size as my bobcat. I wouldn't by one ever. Terrible machine to run. Boom is flimsy and hydraulics are junk. I told him to by a bobcat but he couldn't pass up the price on the new holland, he wishes he would of listened.


----------

